# 1/2 inch bowl gouge recommendations?



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm signed up for a bowl turning class in a couple weeks and I have a 3/8" bowl gouge but they request we come with a 1/2" one. I've been doing a lot of on-line searching and see many prices and styles and metals. I'm thinking an M4 steel in the $80 price range. Can anyone steer me to something they like?

Thanks all.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX220.html?prodpage=1LX
@ around 20.00 + s&h

http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/default.asp
@ around 60.00 + s&h

I like using the Benjamins Best bowl gouge but would appreciate
the Thompson one better I think.

Have fun in your bowl turning class.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

+1 on Benjamin's Best


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If you can turn your own tool handle recommend either U or V ½" gouge only $60 + $12 shipping.

http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you aware that there two sizing systems for bowl gouges? There is the English system and the North American system. The North American sizes the diameter of the gouge bar stock, while the English system sizes by the width of the flute. Typically a 3/8" English gouge will be the equivalent of 1/2" North American, it depends on which system the Manufacturer uses. Before you drop any coin on another gouge I'd make sure you are comparing apples to apples. Here is a reference article that may clarify what I'm telling you.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Added to what Bondo says, I was wondering if you even have a full set of basic turning tools, or is THIS your first venture into turning (you don't say in your profile)? If I am off base, then please ignore.

If so, consider Benjamin's Best turning Sets. You are welcome to spend as much as your wallet can absorb on turning tools, or you can consider these rather BIG BANG FOR THE BUCK bargains that are worth their weight in gold, IMO. And yes, in my own opinion… I find myself using the Versa Chisels a lot. I reshape them as I need to.

Set of 8 Benjamins Best HSS Lathe Chisel Set

Set of 3 HSS Benjamins Best Versa Chisels: 1/2 in., 3/4 in. and 1 in.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. Several good ideas here. Mike, I've been turning since high school but very inconsistently. I got a nice Nova lathe a few years ago but have done mostly spindle work. I've turned a small goblet that turned into a baseball stand for my desk. (See my projects) I thought a little training would be a great thing.

Would my Sorby 3/8" bowl gouge actually be a 1/2" in the US system of measurement? Maybe I'm already covered. The class is a week from Friday so maybe I'll just buy one at Woodcraft when I get there, if I need to.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

An inch in England is the same length as an inch in America. I don't own one, but I've read many good things about Hurricane tools and they are affordably priced.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

Rick, I know an inch is an inch but English gouges are measured differently than American ones. One measures the rod diameter and the other the distance across the flutes. I'll have to go measure both but I believe the Sorby is English so I may have a 1/2" inch one in the US system.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

jtriggs-I would contact the store/instructor and ask them if what you already have is satisfactory. I would also ask them if they want you bring an English or North American 1/2" bowl gouge.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry Jtriggs, I didn't know that but looked it up and you are correct, a 3/8" English is the same size as 1/2" American bowl gouge.

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Turning_Tools/Bowl_Gouges/bowl_gouges.html


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I would get stick with the Sorby 
Follow the Dane's advice - contact the instructor.

But I would e-mail the instructor and tell them you already have a Sorby 3/8 bowl gouge.

In reality for learning you only need one. You will find that you only ever use 1 bowl gouge unless you are turning something very small that you don't have enough space.

The 1/2 inch is often specified because it is stiffer, so it will chatter less, especially when learning best angles of approach.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

I measured mine at lunch and it is 3/8" from flute to flute and 1/2 diameter rod so a good illustration of the two systems of measurement for gouges. I'll probably just take this one and be happy. I may email the instructor or Woodcraft if I find the time.

Thanks for all the responses. Now I've just got to learn something in this class to make it all worth while! This is my 60th birthday present to myself. I turn on June 8th.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you enjour your bowl tuning class and turning sexty too!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

jtriggs-Remember: 60 is the new 50!

Happy Birthday a few days early.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

Even more than turning 60, I'm celebrating 50 years surviving bone cancer. Lost my right leg in the battle but I won the war, so far. Beating a survival rate of 4 percent was the best gift I could ever give my folks. They were told I wouldn't be coming from the hospital. I can't believe how hard the next few months were for them waiting for the worst to happen. They were my heroes.

Sorry for waxing nostalgic. I'm just such a lucky guy.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Doug Thompson has one for $70.

Jim


----------

